# Toshiba HD-DVD remote code



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

I decided that 5 remote controls on the table was getting a little to messy and tried to do some programming with the Dish 622 remote this morning. While there are several Toshiba DVD codes listed in the manual, none of them seem to be able to control a Toshiba HD-DVD player. Does anyone know of the correct code or if the Dish remote can be used to control a Toshiba HD-DVD player? Does Dish ever issue updated remote codes?

TIA


----------



## RBenson (Jan 25, 2003)

Even my Toshiba LCD remote won't operate the HD/DVD player. Evidently it is a strange duck...


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

I am hoping it is possible and just the missing the correct code. Most of the Toshiba codes listed in the 622 index cause the player screen to blink "HD-DVD" so they are recognized but not the correct one.


----------



## moooog (May 10, 2002)

I just tried to program my Denon 4308 remote last night to control my Toshiba HDDVD - and no luck with any of the Toshiba codes - I'd agree that it's a strange duck. At least the remote for the XA2 is pretty to look at!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I found a code 0051, but it works only for turn on/off Toshiba HD DVD palyer.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I use a Harmony 550 to control everything. I don't have a Toshiba HD-DVD but I do have a Toshiba D-VR600 combination DVD/VHS recorder that records all DVD formats and up converts DVDs. It only came out a couple of months ago and Harmony already had the codes in their data base. And if you have something that isn't in the data base, the Harmony will learn it. 

I know this doesn't help with your immediate problem but thought I would throw it in the mix anyway


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

moooog said:


> I just tried to program my Denon 4308 remote last night to control my Toshiba HDDVD - and no luck with any of the Toshiba codes - I'd agree that it's a strange duck. At least the remote for the XA2 is pretty to look at!


If you like backlit bricks!


----------



## moooog (May 10, 2002)

emathis said:


> If you like backlit bricks!


And shiny airbrushed metal buttons!


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

Bump. Anything? I saw a few discrete (I don't think they were hiding in the bushes. I hope my spelling is correct.) codes on AVS.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=940909

Moreover, I saw codes fo the DirectTV remotes here on DBStalk.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107885

Anyone know of any way I can add codes for my HD A20 and my HD A2 to my Dish remote? (Adding my Sony receiver codes is another headache for another day.)


----------



## jhillestad (Jan 13, 2007)

The code for the Toshiba HD is: 21769 but you must use the RC64 remote... the older ones will not work..... this was posted on some other thread.... tested it with my HD-A3 and it works.


----------

